# Got a hole in my muffler. Will I be able to pass inspection?



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

So I have a a whole somewhere around the area of my muffler.
I haven't located it precisely, but I can hear the difference so I know it's where.

Will I be able to pass inspections/emissions without getting it fixed?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

it should pass, it just will be real annoying thats all. as long as its not too big you shouldnt even notice any performance decrease


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

I'd fix it before inspection. I once failed due to a hole in the muffler (I think the concern is carbon monoxide working its way into the cabin) on a pickup. I fixed it, and when I brought it back he said temporary repairs were not allowed, had to be welded. But since I did such a nice job, he'd pretend he didn't see it in the first place.

Why call attention to it; fix it and they may not look close enough to notice. Depends on your state requirements, I suppose; but I'd fix it.


----------

